# Any Florida People?



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

If so, speak up!


----------



## hidden2122 (Jul 3, 2008)

21 year old male in South Florida here, looking for friends or more.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

here I am!! lol. i live near Orlando


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

there are a few Florida post you might want to revive some of those... or just to see who already posted that they are Floridians... I'm not but i'll be there next month


----------



## cfkingfish (Dec 5, 2004)

I live in Coral Gables, just south of Miami. You can find me on AIM at cfkingfish. I would be more than happy to talk about anything.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Lol, I wish you lived in California.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm in jacksonville


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm from Manatee county.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

margate


----------



## cfkingfish (Dec 5, 2004)

Im in Sarasota County.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

<---Jacksonvillian


----------



## OhNoTaylor (Nov 3, 2008)

Jacksonville


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

kissimmee/orlando


----------



## Indecipherable_Sorrow (Oct 21, 2008)

Martin County/Stuart


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

I would love to raise my kid in Florida.


----------



## scorp1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

cape coral, fl


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

christ~in~me said:


> kissimmee/orlando


I'm in Kissimmee too


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Xtina_Xposed said:


> I'm in Kissimmee too


nice! where in kissimmee?


----------



## Asthmatic. (Jan 7, 2009)

Charlotte County. =)


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

christ~in~me said:


> nice! where in kissimmee?


by Buenaventura Lakes


----------



## suncatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Bonita Springs.....Just north of Naples


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

south florida. pembroke pines, about 15 min north of miami


----------



## holyshilidin (Nov 5, 2010)

Pembroke pines.


----------



## brindin (Nov 15, 2010)

Palm Beach.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

miami


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Miami said:


> miami


Hey we should do a Miami meet up!


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

West Palm area


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

sophiek said:


> Hey we should do a Miami meet up!


we should. who else is in?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Jacksonville.


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Lets do it guys! Been trying to get this going for over a year now!


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm referring to a Miami meetup. I live in the Design District by Midtown..what about you guys?


----------



## holyshilidin (Nov 5, 2010)

dyssomnia said:


> south florida. pembroke pines, about 15 min north of miami


Dude I live in Pembroke pines  (Holly lakes)


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

im trying to get a meetup together in december, post up if any of you are interested

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/december-south-florida-meetup-107143/#post1662969


----------



## Scottican (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm in Tallahassee.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Darren07 said:


> Lets do it guys! Been trying to get this going for over a year now!


I'm moving back to Miami in december. I live around NMB...is the meeting happening?


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

@ Sophiek

Yeah we're trying to get something going for later on in the month. These things are hard to get done..it was last December we were this close to getting a Miami meetup, and nothing.

So here we are a year later (time flies!)


----------



## holyshilidin (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm in Ppines we should get more people


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

Jacksonville here. Would love to hang out and explore the town. My second home is Orlando. Went to school there and visit often.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Ebone said:


> Jacksonville here. Would love to hang out and explore the town. My second home is Orlando. Went to school there and visit often.


OOoo nice! Would love to meet you


----------



## GatorNic (Dec 15, 2010)

New to the forums.. in south florida.. i'm down for a meet-up if there is still one in the works.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Nov 27, 2013)

I live in Sarasota


----------

